# HGTV Show looking for Home Buyers Abroad



## internationalhunt

Hi everyone,

I'm a casting producer for a popular American real estate program. Our show follows expats as they look for a new home and new life abroad and we're currently casting worldwide. Below I've posted our casting announcement. If you're interested in participating or learning more, please don't hesitate to get in contact!


If you are currently looking for or have recently bought a home abroad, we would like to put your story on TV! 

Our hit show is looking for energetic individuals, couples and families to share their story about moving abroad. Participating in our show is a lot of fun and a great way to document your exciting search for a home and new life abroad. Contributors should be fluent in English and have made a full time move abroad.

If you are interested in participating with our show or learning more, please send an email to [email protected]. 

I look forward to hearing from you!

Kristen


----------

